# Will I grow out of it



## Lana18

So I was talking with my grandma the other day and i found out that when she was younger she had IBS. Well like 2 years ago is when I started getting symptoms of IBS and was diagnosed about 6 months with IBS. My grandma said that she eventually grew out of it....is IBS heritary? If so does that mean I will grow out of it as well??


----------



## Nikki

I am not aware that IBS can be "grown out of" I certainly haven't, and Ive had it for 8/9 years now. I suppose you could just get better at managing it?I don't think it is hereditory, but it does run in familys to some degree, i believe.Sorry that doesn't sound more positive!


----------



## Ashers86

I do believe it is hereditary... although I don't think that's been "proven", which is why it isn't stated. My Mother and my brother have IBS too.I really don't think it can be grown out of.. I think that has more to do with change in lifestyle. Maybe since she's retired and/or possibly changed her diet she might be feeling a lot better? It can be easier for some to find ways to try and prevent it.


----------



## Kelthink

Lana, maybe your grandmother 'grew out of it' by managing her condition over time and becoming used to what she would feel like. My colitis is prolly hereditary since my twin has it too.


----------



## Kathleen M.

There is some evidence that it might have some genes that make you more or less likely to get it.It isn't like a disease where if you have one specific gene you will get it every time. More like heart disease or diabetes where the set of many genes you happened to get make you more or less likely to have that kind of problem.Some people do get better. IBS may have a low remission rate, but some people do get better after awhile. No way to predict who that will happen to.Chronic just means long lasting, doesn't mean permanent and unchanging.A lot of people also learn how to manage their IBS so even if it isn't actually better, they learn what to do to make the symptoms much less.


----------



## Al89

When i told my parents I have IBS my dad said that his mum has had it since she was my age and still suffers a little bit. That sounds as terrible to me as it does to you, but she does control it becuase I've never been able to tell, so it probably weill get easier for us, its just right now that's the problem.I think her diet helps a lot, she eats very healthily now, lots of salad and not a lot of red meat and barely any alcohol.


----------



## metalMan

When I was diagnosed with it when I was 12, It was a lot worse than it is now. I think it has more to do with learning to deal with it. I got D a lot more often when I was first diagnosed and now only get it maybe 3 or 4 times a month tops. I'm 24 now. That is not to say I don't use the B-room at least 7 or 8 times a day or have stomach pain every morning... I just don't get the D as often as I did when I was younger.I know I will never really grow out of it but I'm OK with that. But it has gotten so much better than when I was 12!


----------

